# Turkey choke



## Swoodrow (Jan 16, 2008)

i have a remington 870 and looking for a new turkey choke tube. what is a good choke for the money?


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have 7 remington shotguns and the only chokes i use in them are remington chokes if you have a gander mountain or any other sporting store you can pick one up they come in super full and extra full


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a truglo turkey choke in my shotgun it puts ALL the pellets in a 7inch circle at 25 yards. that is with federal flitecontrol 12 gauge 3' 2 oz shot.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have only ever used modified, and I have killed all of the turkeys that I have shot at.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought a primos jellyhead for my 870 and it works awesome. It retails around $40 but is totally worth it.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I run a Mossberg 500 w/ 20" barrel and a Mossberg .670 XX Full choke and it is deadly out to 50 yrds.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

AlpineArcher24 said:


> I just bought a primos jellyhead for my 870 and it works awesome. It retails around $40 but is totally worth it.


I like that name...... Jellyhead. If my gun wasn't doing great already, I'd give one a try on name alone.

Also, I have heard good things about "The Undertaker". I think it is made by HSStrut.


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

primos jellyhead, i will never use another choke again, patterns to 50 yards with heavyshot, its a must they are 40$ well worth the money, def. a buy


----------

